# Glow plug feeder



## kadora (May 8, 2015)

Hello friends
I have found quite useful this simple tool for feeding 4 glow plugs
at once.
During tuning my first four cylinder I was bothered 
with frequent checking and recharging  glow plugs feeding batteries .
So i decided to remake an old transformer soldering iron to glow plug 
current source.
It is easy . You need to remove secondary coil //thick coper wire// from old soldering iron 
and instead of it to turn 12-15 turns  of 6-8 wires Dia 0,8-1 mm isolated coper wires wind in PARALLEL .
I remake 180 W soldering iron - it should be enough power to feed 8 -10 glow plugs at once.
Have a nice day

Transformer soldering iron and feeder box housing remake transformer


----------

